# Is This Staph?



## MomeGoat (Apr 13, 2020)

My LaMancha doe, who I am milking (her twins died), has developed skin issues on and around her udders. Shes normally a little flaky, but this is different. Its like the top layer is peeling off, the skin is slightly pinker than usual and shes got a little scabbing going on. It extends to her legs a bit, too.

She is also itchier than usual. Ive had goats for a few years, but this is my first time milking and dealing with any skin issues. Could this be a staph infection? She doesnt seem very bothered by it, just itchy. Shes eating like a horse, happy, active and not showing any signs of being ill or not feeling well.


----------



## CaramelKitty (Mar 28, 2020)

Unfortunately, this website has very few members who can help, so I would recommend moving over to a forum called The Goat Spot. Here's a link. There are a lot more members who can help you there. 

https://www.thegoatspot.net/


----------



## rachelwilson (Jul 12, 2016)

That doesn't look like staph to me. Staph usually looks like little pimples. Even with staph infections though my goats don't go off feed. (Maybe because we catch it early?) Is her bedding wet? How long has this been coming on?


----------



## Angelia Gregg (Sep 8, 2019)

CaramelKitty said:


> Unfortunately, this website has very few members who can help, so I would recommend moving over to a forum called The Goat Spot. Here's a link. There are a lot more members who can help you there.
> 
> https://www.thegoatspot.net/


----------



## Angelia Gregg (Sep 8, 2019)

Miss caramelkitty, why don't you post on your favorite website and stop bad mouthing this one. Yes there are many websites out there, I tend to like Saanen Lovers, but I wouldn't bad mouth one to support another. Offer advice, if you have any.


----------



## Angelia Gregg (Sep 8, 2019)

Dear Momegoat, No, it doesn't look like staff to me either. You have a white goat and it sort of looks like sunburn and lice. Maybe a little wormy cause the hair looks rough. If your winters are wet it could be a dermatitis condition similar to rain rot in horses, does the skin have yellow flakes on it? I like chlorahexidine because it is antifungal and antibacterial, diluted vinegar if you are against chemicals, sun screen of sorts and delice and deworm with whatever your choice is. Hope it helps.


----------



## GinnyT (Sep 1, 2017)

That looks like a biting parasite issue like lice or mites. Vinegar won't kill and will sting. Not sure chlorhexidine will kill them either. I don't deworm unless see they need it from fecal exam. I can't post links here, but for medical stuff I like Onion Creek Ranch. They have an article on mite treatment. There are several treatments.


----------

